# Nipple - Beautiful Day Out



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure if we can call this a blue water report since we didn't find any. Headed out first thing in the morning. Did a little HST out to the edge. Drop the normal trolling lines about 730 and trolled out to the nipple and back to the edge and around the Antares. No bait, no grass, no birds, nothing to be found. We ended up with one lost schoolie dolphin, a bonita, and two state snapper we picked up on the way back in. 12 hours of good times with the friends and girlfriend. It was great to be out for the first time this year. I hope the dirty water cleans up sooner than later. Tight lines guys!

Matt


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

High Speed Trolling Baby!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Someday Came (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice trolling leashes!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks! Those were my original prototypes.


----------



## lulurage (Jun 6, 2013)

Do you sell the leashes?
If not how did you make them?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes, i sell the leashes. Click on the link under my name in the signature area to see the new versions. They are $17 a piece. I have the colors listed that I have on hand. I'd be happy to make you a set.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kenton I'll take a set of leashes. How fast are you running in that pic and what do you troll at that speed


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Id be happy to get you a set Floorman1. We were trolling at 20knots. We troll a set of lures that i make. The leads I use are around 24-48 oz. PM me and I will set you up with some leashes.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## petedao (Dec 11, 2013)

24-48 oz? those are almost cannon ball down rigger. What were you trolling for at 20 knots?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wahoo


----------

